# Cepsa gas in Spain



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

We've been to Spain before and have a Cepsa (propane) cylinder which, twinned with a French Le Cube, makes a good gas supply for a tour from the UK. Last time we stayed on our return journey for a while on the Costa Brava (Castello D'Empuries) and couldn't find anywhere to get a refill in a 50 Km radius. Didn't need one, but always keep an eye on these things for future trips.

Does anyone know about the distribution of Cepsa in Spain - we've not had problems further South in getting refills.

Ray


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

What sort of CEPSA bottle do you have? I have heard ( I think it was on this forum) that you cannot buy or get lightweight CEPSA cylinders refilled in Catalunya. Have no idea about the availability of standard CEPSA cylinders in this area
May be worth sending a PM to C7ken, he gave us a lot of useful information regarding gas supplies in Spain


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Cepsa gas*

We use a standard 11 Kg propane. Interesting what you say about Catalunya - I have to say we didn't note any Cepsa refills from (roughly) Barcelona northwards. Will try c&ken as you suggest. Thanks for your help.

Ray


----------

